# Intermittent fasting and Suppliements



## Dean C (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi All,
I’ve posted a couple of times on different forums on here and found that this little community of ours is brilliant! 

So, I wanted to ask another question, has anyone done or doing intermittent fasting being a type 1 diabetic? I am looking at doing this during the new year for health, weight loss and general well-being, I’m concerned about reducing the ability to eat but I always see a high after 5 and through until th evening anyway. Also, I wanted to ask whether there are any auppliemtns people generally recommend on here? There must be a reduction in minerals, vits and all sorts with our infliction….?
Thanks, 
Dean


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 29, 2022)

It’s reccomended that those of us using multiple injections per day or pumps and adjusting our own doses do skip meals from time to time for basal testing purposes. Intermittent fasting is the same thing really - skip a meal and keep an eye on your bg. So I can’t see any problems with it. 

If you’re on a mixed insulin, or not confident to keep an eye on bgs and adjust doses yourself as needed, then it would be completely different and dangerous though.


----------

